# اختصارات واوامر الاوتوكاد بشكل ابن ناس



## ahmed ali33 (22 يناير 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*مساء الورد على اخوانى واحبتى اعضاء المنتدى الكرام المهندسين العثل الثكر :77:

حبيت اعمل موضوع نوضح فيه كلنا اختصارات واوامر الكاد مكتوبة داخل المجلس الهندسى 

واوجه خالص الشكر والاعزاز ( الكلمة دى بتفكركوا بمين ) لكل المهندسين العرب الشرفاء ولكل من يساهم فى الموضوع ان شاء الله*

*وظيفة الامر **►** مفتاح الاختصار **

أمر العرض Zoom window Z ►Enter ► w ►Enter
أمر العرض Zoom Dynamic Z ►Enter ► D ► Enter
أمر العرض Zoom Previous Z► Enter ► P ► Enter
أمر العرضReal Time Z ► Enter ► Enter
أمر العرض Zoom Scale Z ► Enter ► s ► Enter
أمر العرض Zoom All Z ► Enter ► A ► Enter
أمر العرض Zoom object Z ► Enter ► o ► Enter
أمر العرض Zoom Extents Z ► Enter ►E ► Enter
أمر العرضZoom center Z ► Enter ► C ► Enter
أمر الإزاحة Pan Real time P ► Enter
الطبقات layers La ► Enter
طبقة جديدة New layer Alt + N
الطبقة النشطة Current layer Alt + c
منقى الطبقات layer Filter Alt + p

سبحان الله وبحمده **► **سبحان الله العظيم

رسم الخط line L ► Enter
رسم شعاع مركب construction line XL ► Enter
رسم متصل الخطوط polyline PL► Enter 
رسم متعدد الأضلاع Polygon Pol ► Enter
رسم المستطيل Rectangle REC ► Enter
رسم قوس Arc A► Enter
رسم دائرة Circle C ► Enter
رسم سحابة مراجعة Revision cloud REVCLOUD ► Enter
رسم البيضاوي Ellipse EL ► Enter 
رسم نقط Points PO ► Enter
التهشير Hatch H ►Enter 
التدرج اللوني H ►Enter
مسح العناصر Erase E ► Enter
الوظيفة مفتاح الاختصار
النسخ copy Co ► Enter 
المرآة mirror MI ► Enter
الموازيات offset O ► Enter
أمر المصفوفة Array AR ► Enter
أمر الدوران Rotate Ro ► Enter
أمر القياس scale Sc ► Enter
أمر المط Stretch S ► Enter
أمر التشذيب trim TR ► Enter
أمر المد Extend EX ► Enter
أمر القطع Break BR ► Enter
أمر الشطف Chamfer CHA ► Enter
أمر التدوير Filter F ► Enter
أمر التفجير Explode  X ► Enter
كتابة نصوص السطر الواحد DT ► Enter
كتابة النصوص متعددة الأسطر T ► Enter
أنماط النصوص ST ► Enter
أمر تعديل النص TD ► Enter
إنشاء أنماط الأبعاد D ► Enter
بعد خطي linear DIMLIN ► Enter
بعد مائل Alignedv DIMALI ► Enter
بعد قوس Arc Length DIMARC ► Enter
بعد توقيع الإحداثيات ordinate DIMORD ► Enter
بعد نصف القطر Radius DIMRAD ► Enter
بعد نصف القطر العشوائيJogged DIMJOGGED ► Enter
بعد القطر Diameter DIMDIA ► Enter
الزاوية Angular DIMANG ► Enter
القياس السريع Quick Dimension QDIM ► Enter
الأبعاد ثابتة الجوانب Base Line DIMBASE ► Enter
الوظيفة مفتاح الاختصار
مركز الدائرة Center Mark DIMCENTER ► Enter 
الأبعاد المستمرة Continue DIMCONT ► Enter
إدراج بلوك Insert Block I ► Enter 
إنشاء بلوك Make Block B ► Enter
الجدول Table TB ► Enter
أمر إحداثيات نقطة ID ► Enter
أمر قياس مسافة D ► Enter
أمر المساحات Area AA ► Enter
أمر الكتلة Mass MASSPROP ► Enter
أمر بيانات عنصر List LI ► Enter*

*سبحان الله وبحمده **► **سبحان الله العظيم

---------------------------------------------

جزأية تانية مصوؤة ومشروحة











*


----------



## ml1988ml (24 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## elomda_5 (24 يناير 2012)

جزالك الله عنا خيرا ونفع بك 
بس ملحوظه صغيرة عسل بالسين مش الثاء وسكر ايضا بالسين مش بالثاء


----------



## Eng.alaadinmoh (24 يناير 2012)

ربنا يسهلك طريق للجنة مثل ما سهلت لنا طريق للتعامل البسيط مع الربامج الخم قوي ده الله يجزيك الجنة


----------



## civil eng.mohamed (24 يناير 2012)

الله يبارك بعمرك ونتمنالك التوفيق


----------



## ASHRAF100 (25 يناير 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## thaeribrahem (25 يناير 2012)

مشكور يا استاذ


----------



## ahmed ali33 (25 يناير 2012)

الف شكر ليكم ياجماعة على الردود والدعوات الجميلة وربنا يجزاكم خير على المشاركة والتفاعل فى الموضوع


----------



## ahmed ali33 (25 يناير 2012)

elomda_5 قال:


> جزالك الله عنا خيرا ونفع بك
> بس ملحوظه صغيرة عسل بالسين مش الثاء وسكر ايضا بالسين مش بالثاء



شكرا لمرورك الكريم اخى العمده - انا عارف انها بالسين لكن حبيت اعملها من باب الدعابة مع اصدقاءنا المهندسين عشان يكون الموضوع مش معقد لما الشخص يبدأ يقرأه ( الحالة النفسية للقارىء)

تسلم يارب على تعليقك وتحياتى الغالية لك ولكل اصدقاءنا العثل :20:


----------



## العراقي الميكانيكي (26 يناير 2012)

*شكرااااااااا اخي العزيز*


----------



## fangary22 (26 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بن حميده (26 يناير 2012)

شكر \\\\\\\\لك وجزاك لله


----------



## عمران احمد (30 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير

و شكرا جزيلا و الى مزيد من التوفيق و النجاح بأذن الله فهو ولى ذلك و القادر عليه

و ننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## noreldin2000 (30 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## M.Ghareb (6 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا أخى الكريم


----------



## eng. ahmed elkady (9 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد ابوعمر (10 أبريل 2013)

*شكرااااااااا اخي العزيز*


----------



## محمد العطفي (11 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك الله لما فيه الخير


----------



## كاسر (11 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك

ستبقى مرجع جميل نعود له بين الحين والحين

وندعو لك !!


----------



## زهراء صلاح (11 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## bashbosha (11 أبريل 2013)

تسلم يا هندسة


----------



## Assistant Architec (31 يناير 2015)

*شكرا لك على المعلومات القيمه *:20:​


----------



## moneer2 (1 مارس 2015)

الف شكر


----------

